# Squirrel Cutter call



## HVGameCalls (Feb 10, 2016)

Braved the cold today to make this little dude.Handle is a piece of Maple Burl with my home made walnut stain on it.Got one coat of Tru-oil put on and got a few more to go.Thought I would share.I'll get better pictures when I get the finish done.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## frankp (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks nice. I've been using a credit card on my zipper teeth as a cutter this season just to test while sitting in the deer stand. Working pretty well, it seems, to bring out the tree rats.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 11, 2016)

frankp said:


> Looks nice. I've been using a credit card on my zipper teeth as a cutter this season just to test while sitting in the deer stand. Working pretty well, it seems, to bring out the tree rats.


I've done that before as well.It works pretty good.I've also rubbed two quarters together or even two bottles caps will work.Seems to calm them right down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

